
Ask HN: Why has a black line appeared along the top? - antihero
It&#x27;s irritating as I had a background colour of white, because it was nice and minimal, and now there&#x27;s a harsh black line there, which doesn&#x27;t appear to serve any purpose. Could we have a control panel switch to make the line optional?
======
longwave
HN puts a black bar up for a while when someone notable dies, in this case
Seymour Papert:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12201810](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12201810)

------
ishener
something should be clickable so we can find out who died... like google
doodle...

~~~
f_allwein
Usually, there is an article on who died on the front page, so you just have
to look for it...

------
azeirah
The black line appears whenever someone notable has died, please feel free to
remove Seymour Papert's legacy with a line of css.

